# [OT] Erfahrung mit Rootserver-Anbietern

## el*Loco

Huhu,

da bei mir in nächster Zeit die Anschaffung eines Rootservers ansteht wollte ich fragen, wer mit welchem Anbieter schon positive/negative Erfahrungen gemacht hat. Momentan sehe ich folgende Alternativen:

- Strato Highend Server SR: Celeron 2400, 512MB RAM, 60GB HDD, 300GB Traffic für 39,99

- FirstDedicated FirstEntry Server: Celeron 2400, 512MB RAM, 80GB HDD, 300GB Traffic für 39,99

- Hetzner Entry Server: Athlon XP 3000+, 1 GB RAM, 160 GB HDD, 250GB Traffic für 39,99

- Xantron Server Basic: Athlon XP 2800+, 512MB RAM, 40GB HDD, 150GB Traffic für 34,99

- Keyweb KM 1000: mind. P4 2400, 512MB RAM, 60GB HDD, 250GB Traffic für 39,00

Die Festplattengröße ist eigentlich egal, selbst die 40GB HDD würde reichen (wobei die Platte wahrscheinlich älteren Datums ist), Traffic mache ich vermutlich mit ein wenig Mail und einem Webserver auch nicht so viel, so daß dort auch die 150GB reichen würden. Sind eigentlich nur noch die weiteren Kosten zu beachten: Einrichtungsgebühr schwankt zwischen 0,00 (mit längeren Vertragslaufzeit) bis hin zu 149,00 bei Hetzner. Dazu kommen evtl. Kosten für Domain(s).

Ich freue mich auf Feedback.[/i]

----------

## dakjo

Also, mein rooti ist bei strato und ich kann nur sagen _super_.

Keine Problem bei der Gentoo install, bis heute noch kein ausfall.

Und die Dinger stehn warscheinlich in einem klimatisierten Raum da die Platten selbst unter Last nie wärme als 25C Grad werden.

----------

## Dr_Pepper

Also ich bin inzwischen auch bei Strato gelandet und sehr zufrieden. Anfangs hatte ich zwar Probleme mit defektem RAM - der Austausch ging aber letzendlich Problemlos von statten.

Bzgl. der Preise solltest Du auch auf Details wie serielle Console, Recovery System oder Backup-Space achten - ist z.B. bei Strato mit drin.

----------

## jazzesnee

Vielleicht ist deinprovider.de etwas für dich... Ich habe dort den StartServer (10 GB HD, P 733, 150 GB Traffic) für 24,99 EUR im Monat und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Die nächstgrößere Variante kostet 49,99 EUR und hat einen Celeron 2400, 80 GB HD und 300 GB Traffic.

Die Server laufen auf Debian.

----------

## ank666

Ich werd mir wahrscheinlich einen Root-Server von Hetzner holen, 

das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis bzgl. Hardwareausstattung erscheint mir ziemlich fair zu sein.

Gentoo kann man auch installieren, wird dann aber vom Hetzner Support nicht unterstützt,

aber ok das dürfte ja klar sein und wozu gibt's denn das Forum hier...   :Wink: 

----------

## el*Loco

 *Dr_Pepper wrote:*   

> Bzgl. der Preise solltest Du auch auf Details wie serielle Console, Recovery System oder Backup-Space achten - ist z.B. bei Strato mit drin.

 

Richtig, das sieht bisher bei Strato am Besten aus - zusätzlich gibt es schon eine Menge Erfahrungsberichte bezüglich Gentoo Installation per Rescue System.

btw: huhu Karlsruher  :Wink: 

----------

## el*Loco

 *ank666 wrote:*   

> Ich werd mir wahrscheinlich einen Root-Server von Hetzner holen, das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis bzgl. Hardwareausstattung erscheint mir ziemlich fair zu sein.

 

Mich stören da noch ein wenig die 149 Setupgebühr, die Hardware ist tatsächlich um einiges besser als die von Strato.

----------

## el*Loco

 *el*Loco wrote:*   

> - FirstDedicated FirstEntry Server: Celeron 2400, 512MB RAM, 80GB HDD, 300GB Traffic für 34,99

 

Der fällt raus - hab von mehreren Seiten gehört, daß die massive Routingprobleme haben, scheinbar setzen die ZebraOS auf zu schwacher Hardware zum routen ein, was nicht immer so richtig klappt. Hab oben in den Text mal noch Keyweb dazugepackt

----------

## Anarcho

Wir haben 2 PowerServer bei 

deinprovider.de

und sind damit auch echt zufrieden. Habe beide Server von Debian auf Gentoo umgerüstet. War kein Problem da 2x120 GB HDD drinne sind.

----------

## el*Loco

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Habe beide Server von Debian auf Gentoo umgerüstet. War kein Problem da 2x120 GB HDD drinne sind.

 

Das ist dann aber schon der PowerServer, der spielt preislich auch in einer anderen Liga  :Wink: 

----------

## Tobiking

Ich bin immernoch für NGZ  :Very Happy: 

Da gibts zumindest ne Menge Traffic und es wird sich immer etwas finden womit man den ausnutzen kann. Hardware bei den billigen angeboten etwas langsamer und net ganz im 39  bereich aber vielleicht ist es ja interessant.

- AMD Sempron 2500+ | 333 MhZ FSB

- 512 MB DDR 400 Dual Channel Arbeitsspeicher

- 80GB HDD mit 7200 rpm & 8 MB Cache

inkl. 1000 / 2000* Gig Traffic / Best iP Monatlich 49,00 Euro

Das Angebot gibts unter den Sonderposten was von support etc. nichts ändert. Es heißt nur das von dieser Konfiguration zu wenig Server vorhanden sind um daraus nen standardangebot zu machen.

P.S. Am Freitag wird der Stresstest gemacht ob man Gentoo einfach installiert krigt   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## Sonic Lux

Ich habe 2 bei Server4You und 2 bei Hetzner, bis auf das der Support bei Server4You nicht so das Gelbe ist gefallen mir die eigentlich besser....

----------

## el*Loco

 *Tobiking wrote:*   

> P.S. Am Freitag wird der Stresstest gemacht ob man Gentoo einfach installiert krigt   .

 

Ich erwarte einen Bericht  :Wink: 

Ansonsten kenne ich NGZ noch aus meiner Zeit als Gameserverguru - da ist viel Licht und dementsprechend viel Schatten   :Wink: 

----------

## lutzlustig

Ich habe auch noch einen Tip:

www.webtropia.com

Expertserver AMD Athlon XP 2400+, 512MB RAM, 80GB HD

600GByte Traffic inkl.

normalerweise 49 Euro monatlich und Setupgebühr, jetzt ohne Setupgebühr und 49 Euro für die ersten 3 Monate. Habs meinen seit Mitte Dezember.

Oh, ich sehe gerade, jetzt mit 2600 Sempron, aber das Angebot gilt noch.

Aber gepfefferte Preise bei nicht gedeckten Konto (Lastschrift), 25Euro Gebühr!

Ciao

----------

## dannycool

Ich bin auch bei Strato, ebenfalls absolut kein Problem mit der Gentoo-Installation (die Strato-Rootserver können in ein Busybox-Rettungssystem gebootet werden das man auch nicht aus Versehen töten kann, von da an Installation wie unter jedem Busybox, sprich das Maximum an 'Mehrarbeit' ist dass man im chroot nochmal den Tarball drueber buegeln muss...)

Von der technischen Seite her ist Strato absolut zu empfehlen: Serielle Konsole ueber SSH zugänglich, Backupplatz (ok, nur ueber ftp erreichbar, aber je nach Serverstandort immerhin Offsite), 300 GB Traffic seit neuestem fuer den kleinsten Server, recht (nach meiner Ansicht) sicher konfiguriertes Netz, ganz ordentliche und schnelle Anbindung mit im Schnitt ein, zwei Minuten Ausfall pro Monat, die Hardware hab ich natuerlich nicht gesehen aber sie scheint zuverlaessig zu arbeiten. Die Strato-Server kann man übrigens per Webinterface (ich meine mit Web-Interface immer das von Strato und nicht eines das auf dem eigenen Server läuft, obwohl man theoretisch eine Confixx-Lizenz kriegt, aber das verwendet ja kein vernünftiger Mensch und schon garnicht unter gentoo) hard-resetten, d.h. der Strom wird kurzzeitig abgestellt, sprich man kann den Server auch bei einem totalen Hänger noch selbst rebooten. Wer sich von Gentoo trennen will kann genauso vollautomatisch ein SuSE oder Debian drüber bügeln (oder halt in Busybox rebooten und was anderes selbst installieren.) IPv6 in IPv4 getunnelt lassen sie schon länger durch die Firewalls und mein Sixxs-Tunnel läuft seit ich ihn habe stabil. Absolut nützliches Feature von Strato für Privatleute: Man kann im Webinterface eine Traffic-Grenze einstellen, ab der der Server vom Netzwerk getrennt wird und nur noch über remote console erreichbar ist, somit kann man den kostenpflichtigen Mehrtraffic begrenzen. (Allerdings müssen Privatleute selten mehr als 300 GB im Monat an Traffic fürchten  :Wink:  )

So nach dem ganzen Lob jetzt noch die Downside von Strato: Der Support ist *wirklich* unter aller Kanone, das wird nicht immer nur so gesagt. Z.B. funktionierte einmal ein Feature des Web-Interface nicht (RDNS Einstellung, ich fand später raus dass die Zone garnicht delegiert war), ich rief an, Fehler sei bekannt, er wuerde aber nochmal ein Ticket anlegen. Keine weitere Rückmeldung. Zwei Monate später ging es dann. So ähnlich ist das mit allen technischen Problemen - die Supportmitarbeiter sind offensichtlich garnicht in dem Bereich geschult und springen nur auf die einfachen Dinge an wie "wie kann ich ein Bild hochladen das .GIF heisst und nicht .gif" usw. Was Vertragssachen angeht ist der Telefonsupport auch ok (Problem mit einem anderen Strato-Vertrag eines Verstorbenen wurde sofort gelöst). Ein Glück dass bei jemandem der Gentoo installieren kann nicht sehr viele technische Supportprobleme auftreten sollten, ausser welchen mit der Hardware oder der Anbindung...

Der einzige andere Anbieter mit dem ich bei einem Rootserver Erfahrungen gesammelt habe ist Webtropia, das wurde ja von einem Vorredner genannt. Die Erfahrungen sind nicht gerade positiver Natur, das liegt aber zum Teil am Mieter des Servers (ich musste ihm mehrmals das Setup fixen, und es war nicht klar was er und was der Support verbockt hat, und natürlich lag ein Grossteil der Probleme an Confixx und einige auch wirklich direkt nur bei meinem Bekannten.) Jemand der auf seinem Rootserver Gentoo installiert würde diese Probleme vermutlich umgehen können.

----------

## Dr_Pepper

Ziemlich viele Karlsruher hier unterwegs...   :Very Happy: 

 *dannycool wrote:*   

> Ich bin auch bei Strato, ebenfalls absolut kein Problem mit der Gentoo-Installation (die Strato-Rootserver können in ein Busybox-Rettungssystem gebootet werden das man auch nicht aus Versehen töten kann, von da an Installation wie unter jedem Busybox, sprich das Maximum an 'Mehrarbeit' ist dass man im chroot nochmal den Tarball drueber buegeln muss...)

 

Alternativ habe ich das Problem mit dem fehlenden bz2-Support in der Busy-Box wie folgt gelöst:

- Vorinstalliertes Linux gebootet

- Stage1-Archiv und Portage-Snapshot von Gentoo-Mirror heruntergeladen

- bunzip2 ... -> so dass die beiden Files nur noch als reines Tarball vorliegen

- Tarballs auf Backup-Server hochgeladen (Traffic kostenfrei)

- Rechner im Rescue-Modus gebootet

- Setup nach Gentoo-Doku, allerdings unter Verwendung der Tarballs vom eigenen Backup-Server

----------

## andreask

Hi!

Mit Strato hatte ich vor langer Zeit mal sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, das bezog sich aber auf Webhosting/Mailserver..., daher habe ich die Server von denen bisher nicht ensthaft in Erwägung gezogen. Allerdings soll sich da einiges getan haben, vor allem die Beurteilungen bei webhostlist haben sich erheblich verbessert die letzte Zeit. Vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis auf dem Papier sicherlich gut. 

Von Leuten die Server bei Hetzner haben habe ich des öfteren schon von Problemen gehört. 

Ich habe 2 Server bei 1&1, die neueren sind in meinen Augen allerdings - auch für die gebotene Leistung - viel zu teuer geworden (vor allem angesichts allgemein sinkender Preise in dem Segment, und für Hardware/Traffic allgemein...). Die alten Server von 1&1 werden wohl bei Alturo recht günstig weiter vermietet, nutzen halt dieselbe Infrastruktur (und da ist das Schlund-Rechenzentrum wirklich 1A), sind aber evtl. schon ein paar Jährchen im Einsatz gewesen...  Außerdem sind mir 256 MB RAM echt zu wenig.

Dann wären da ja noch die IPX-Server, wo man sich den Server zusammenklicken kann - auch nicht schlecht, aber ich mag es weniger wegen langer Vertragsbindung und hoher Einrichtungsgebühr.

Was ich noch interessant finde sind die neuen Angebote von Hosteurope, DELL oder SUN-Server, zwar auch nicht ganz billig, aber wirkliche Markenware und ebenfalls ein hervorragendes Rechenzentrum mit vielen zusätzlichen Möglichkeiten wie Firewall, managed Switches, load-balancing ...

Haben jedenfalls eine Remote-Konsole und man kann eine Live-CD einlegen lassen - hat somit auch ein Resque-System. Dafür bekommt man da auch so Sachen wie Raid 1 (gegen Aufpreis natürlich), das ist bei den meisten anderen nicht machbar. 

Eigentlich gibt es ja webhostlist, wo viele Leute ihre Bewertungen abgeben. Allerdings ist das IMHO nicht ganz so einfach zu vergleichen, denn IMHO erwartet ein Kunde eines "Discount-Anbieters" nicht unbedingt dasselbe wie ein Kunde eines "Premium-Anbieters" - verständlicherweise. Ich hab schon Bewertungen gelesen, wo sich Leute über Kleinigkeiten dermaßen aufgeregt haben, auf der anderen Seite hatten Leute zwar "hier und da mal einen Ausfall" gehabt, aber sonst war alles prima - volle Punktzahl  :Wink: 

Grüße

Andreas

----------

## slick

Also ich habe einen Server bei Strato und bin eigentlich zufrieden. Die serielle Console ist wunderbar und nicht im Wert zu unterschätzen. Die angegebene 60GB Platte ist bei mir in Wirklichkeit eine 80er und dazu kommen nochmal 80GB FTP-Platz für Backups. 

Schlechte Erfahrungen hatte ich mit dem Strato-Rootserver nur einmal.

Da ist bei derem DNS was schief gelaufen sodaß die Kiste 1 Tag nicht erreichbar war. Aber nach einer Mail an den Support wurde das über nach behoben...

----------

## chrib

So, da ich mir auch mal nen Server zu legen wollte, stell ich mir die Frage, ob die Infos in dem Thread noch halbwegs aktuell sind. Gibt es hier irgendwelche neuen Entwicklungen die man wissen sollte, auch im Hinblick auf den Support? Oder gibt es es gar andere Firmen, die man bei der Auswahl berücksichtigen sollte?

PS: Sorry, dass ich diesen alten Thread wieder hervorkrame, wollte aber keinen neuen aufmachen.  :Smile: 

----------

## dakjo

Also ich hab einen bei Strato, einen bei Alturo.

Betreuen tu ich noch einen bei 1und1.

Zwei bei Hetzner.

Und einen bei Server4You.

Ich muss sagen:

Strato,1und1,Server4You sind die besten.

Alturo ist halt ne kleine Karre und wenig im Webfrontend. (Keine console, dafür aber sehr günstig).

Hetzner kann ich leider nicht empfehlen. (Console muss mann für anrufen und evtl. 1-24 Stunden warten. Ungeklaerte stromausfälle, karputte Server, nur Azubis im Rechenzentrum .....). Mehr möchte ich hier nicht schreiben. Ok eins noch. Zugutehalten muss mann den Jungs ja, das die sich bemühen. Und diverse kleine extras bekommt mann auch. Aber alles in allem Hetzner--.

----------

## hoschi

Wo kann man eigentlich eigene Hardware guenstig, aber mit vernuenftiger Netzanbindung unterstellen?

Bei mir stapelt sich Hardware...

<edit> Sowas nennt man Leichenfledern, einen ein Jahr alten Thread sollte man da lassen wo er ist :/

----------

## misterjack

 *Tobiking wrote:*   

> Ich bin immernoch für NGZ  

 

NGZ kann man doch nicht empfehlen, solltest dich mal bissel zu denen belesen  :Wink: 

ich kann nur Hetzner empfehlen: 1A Support, bei Anruf wird man gleich ins Rechenzentrum an die Techniker weitergeleitet, Ticketbearbeitung geht zügig und wenns nicht gerade latenzkritische Anwendungen wie Gameserver sind ein 1A Netz

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Ungeklaerte stromausfälle, karputte Server, nur Azubis im Rechenzentrum .....). Mehr möchte ich hier nicht schreiben. Ok eins noch. Zugutehalten muss mann den Jungs ja, das die sich bemühen. Und diverse kleine extras bekommt mann auch. Aber alles in allem Hetzner--.

 

zur einen häflte nur halbwahrheiten. und der stromausfall von letztens war ein urplötzlicher ausfall der USV und Hetzner hatte das den Kunden erklärt, zum einem im Forum und zum anderen auf www.hetzner-status.de

und S4Y die besten?  :Laughing:  die haben einem kumpel wegen einem einzigen UDP-Paket den Server wegen angeblichen DDOS gesperrt

----------

## slick

 *chrib wrote:*   

> So, da ich mir auch mal nen Server zu legen wollte, stell ich mir die Frage, ob die Infos in dem Thread noch halbwegs aktuell sind. 

 

Also ich bleib bei meiner Aussage (s.o.), alles i.o. bei Strato. 

Gesperrt hatten die mir den Server zwar auch mal, aber war meine eigene Schuld, weil ich 3x täglich ein (nicht nachgefragtes Voll-) Backup einer größeren Website erstellt hatte (Die Webmaster fühlten sich dann wohl etwas durch den massiven Traffic belästigt). Aber nachdem ich per Telefon und einer Mail erklärte das es nur ein kaputtes Script war der Server in wenigen Stunden wieder da.

Recht gut finde ich das unlimited Traffic-Angebot (beim MR2), allerdings weiß ich 1) nicht was Du vorhast und 2) ob andere Anbieter inzwischen auch sowas haben.

----------

## dakjo

@misterjack Wegen Hetzner. Ich messe das auch einfach daran, wie oft ich den Support überhaupt brauche.

Support brauchte ich bei Strato, S4Y, 1und1 nicht einmal.

Mit Hetzner habe ich in den letzten 2 Monaten bestimmt 20 mal telefoniert. 

Und ich meine nicht nur den einen grossen Stromausfall. Ausserdem funktioniert auch die Rebootconsole manches mal nicht. (Der Techniker im RZ sagte mir dann "....oohhhhh, ich sehe, da hat wohl einer den RR-Robot abgemacht......". Ich mein hääää. Haben die da jetzt nen Kästchen am ein aus schalter?

All diese kleinigkeiten ergeben für _MICH_, also meine eigene persönliche private meinung, ein ganz schlechtes Bild von Hetzner.

----------

## Anarcho

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> @misterjack Wegen Hetzner. Ich messe das auch einfach daran, wie oft ich den Support überhaupt brauche.
> 
> Support brauchte ich bei Strato, S4Y, 1und1 nicht einmal.
> 
> Mit Hetzner habe ich in den letzten 2 Monaten bestimmt 20 mal telefoniert. 
> ...

 

Klar, nen kleinen Legotechnik-robotor. Da muss man nur alle halbe Jahre mal die Steine wieder fest zusammendrücken.

----------

## chrib

@slick: Naja, viel hab ich momentan nicht vor, einige kleinere Webseiten, ein wenig Postgres-SQL und vor allem soll er einige git-repos hosten. Der MR2 ist dafür ja schon wieder Overkill, selbst der SR2 ist da schon wieder fast zu gross (wobei mich da doch die 64-Bit-Prozessoren reizen). Bliebe also noch der hier. Naja, hab ja noch einige Tage Zeit zu überlegen.

Was mich bei Hetzner ein wenig stört ist, dass sie für diverse Extras eine ziemlich hohe Einrichtungsgebühr verlangen, z.B. RemoteConsole 149 Euro Einrichtungsgebühr, dann nochmal 19 Euro monatlich.

An alle anderen: Danke für die Infos, ich werde mal weiter forschen gehen, vielleicht find ich ja noch was hübsches.  :Smile: 

----------

